# Appears top secert.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some Ruger rifles before the mark II came from the factory with triggers that were adjustable just like the Remington 700's and model 7. 
Google Remington 700 triggers and at least 4 sites will be in the mix on how to do the trigger adjusting your self and safetly.
Do a google search for Ruger and you will see one site on how to hone the sear on a MK II but nothing on the factory adjustable triggers.
Resort to finding a Rugers collectors and loves club. Get told by a couple of members they will walk me thru it as they have a book or some thing at home for them to be able to do that. They get my phone number and later call and say they didn't have what they though so they can't walk me thru the project. Couple of local gun smiths say they never knew Rugers had adjustable factory triggers and are amazed when I pull the action from th case anbd show then the screws. Leave it they say and thy will play with it and see what they can do and will only charge me labor for how many hours it takes them to find out how. *NO THANK YOU!!!* Ruger will adjust it to 3 pounds for me if I send it to them for 30.00. Dealler with FFL needed to ship rifle 25.00, Shipping with insurance nearly 25.00 more and then the return cost. 

think I will just place it for sale. Buy a Remington 700 308-243-7mm08 with a shot out barrel. then have a gun smith install a new 22 cal barrl and have less money in to the rifle than a simple trigger adjust on the Ruger.
Have drooled on a friends Cheeata for some time,Sweet rifle.

 Al


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

kinda vague in the exact model and caliber rifle you have? but i know in 1991 the M77 was retooled and reintroduced as the Mark ll, the trigger, bolt and safety were redesigned. adjusting the trigger is not a big deal, shouldn't take maybe 10 min. 

what rifle, caliber and would you ship to Florida?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It is a Ruger 77 220 swift tang safety model second one is a 77 243. 
No Not going to ship the rifle back to the factory so won't ship to Florida either.

 Al


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

dude, i was thinking of buying it, if your going to sell it/them. i don't 'smith' on other peoples guns.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not very good at reading between the lines so the buying didn't come across my mind.

 Al


----------

